# Caly needs a new name!



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Should Calypso change her Name to CHAwklet?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I demand a poll.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe if she likes chocolate?


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Okay this poll was terrible. How could you even think of not putting a no option? Woopty doo. Like everyone needs a new name don't they.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

nothing like reviving a thread started 9 year & 8 months ago
zombie thread


----------

